# Trike axles



## Dan B (21 Apr 2010)

Does anyone know how trike axles work? Single-wheel drive, differential, or just lots of tyre scrubbing on bends? Are there standard-ish parts, or does each maker do their own thing?


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Apr 2010)

<opens cans of worms>

We refurbish loads of trikes and even different age Pashleys have different size hubs/bearings etc.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Apr 2010)

On tadpole trikes the fronts employ ackermann compensation to make up for the inside wheel travelling through a tighter radius in the turning arc, it has nothing to do with axles.


----------



## Dan B (21 Apr 2010)

Yeah, should've made it clear I was only talking about deltas

Why do I ask? We have a brox compact with a nadgered rear axle (a short length of it was hexagonal section but is beginning to round off, causing sprocket to slip under load). Either we have to find a workshop that can rebuild it as it was, or, if there is a maker of trikes that is still producing something else that does the same job, we rebuild it and adapt it to their design and so we have a source of spare parts for the next time it breaks.

But from what Hilldodger says that may not be as simple as I'd hoped.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Apr 2010)

We have three AVD quads and all of them have suffered from the same problem.

It's probably best to take the parts around to a local enginnering company and get them to fix it. I seem to remember that's what we did with our Brox, too.


----------

